# Suggest a good gaming mobo on Z77 platform



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 5, 2013)

My Asus Maximus V Formula mobo failed and I will be getting refund for the mobo invoice amount. So now I will be hunting for next mobo. Budget is not a concern but reliability should be there.
Mobo should be able to handle all my components listed in my signature.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

what about asus sabertooth at 18k?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what about asus sabertooth at 18k?


Would be good I guess.. Flipkart is offering further 5% off. - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com
But I seriously have issues with Asus... my last two mobos from Asus ditched me (I dont know why  )... first Maximus V Gene, though replaced mobo was fantastic. I eventually moved on to Formula but it died 3 weeks back. So I would actually like give chance to say Asrock, Gigabyte or MSI this time around.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

the reason for dying may be something else.  how many months had those mobo survived?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> the reason for dying may be something else.  how many months had those mobo survived?


Maximus V Gene for 6 months and Formula for 10 months. The replacement Gene mobo is going on very good still now after 10 months (thats what a heard from the person to whom I sold it after buying Formula).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

do you use any ups?

those mobo has very good quality.
i suspect some other issues. anyway go ahead with sabertooth , ithink


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> do you use any ups?
> 
> those mobo has very good quality.
> i suspect some other issues. anyway go ahead with sabertooth , ithink



I know... those mobos are really good but i guess somehow divine connections between me and them did not work out ... he he... Yes I use APC Back-UPS 1500  ... am not a noob in this... dont worry.

I would definitely think about sabertooth. How abt Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB (ON SALE! - GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI - Rs.19,425 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::) or MSI Z77A-GD65 GAMING (ON SALE! - MSI MOTHERBOARD Z77A-GD65 GAMING - Rs.15,399 - MOTHERBOARD - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::) ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

i would go with sabertooth.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 6, 2013)

Since Asus is not cosmically good try.......

Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Since Asus is not cosmically good try.......
> 
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional



Hmmm.. may be... but it doesn't have any extra features at all over standard functionality. Only Fatal1ty branding and useless IDE slot and Floppy connector are present. I would prefer Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 over Fatal1ty which comes at 4k cheaper and provides all the functionalities.
Sabertooth seems to be a really good choice... it has 4 USB 2.0 and 4 USB 3.0 ports at the back of mobo which would be very useful.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ If you look around you can get that board for Rs 16.5K now and thats a steal.

In AS Fatality you get  10 sata/8 USB 3.0 ports,Xfast USB,High Sensitivity Mouse Ports,Dual Broadcom Nics,ALC 898 , one of the best layouts and ofcourse that 16+8 phase power solution,moreover you can use your old coolers from Socket 775. the list goes on and on.This is one board which is very accommodating in terms of features both old and new.This is one hell of a feature rich board. You cant compare the Extreme 6 with its wafer thin PCB with this one.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 7, 2013)

^^
Where for 16.5 k? high end Z77 mobos are out of stock everywhere. Even though MD and prime have listed them on their websites they are saying they may be able to procure mobos against orders.

Flipkart has it listed as in stock for 17955 minus discount of 5% which comes to 17057 where as Sabertooth is coming at 17340 (after 5% discount as well).
Which one is the better deal?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

I would say the Sabertooth at those prices. But Since two Asus hiend failed,even Im miffed. Cross your fingers go for the proven Sabertooth,if your comfortable with a third Asus.Hope it will be fine this time.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ I've asked Digicomp to give me final confirmation if they are going to provide refund. If yes then I'll place order for Sabertooth, if not then I'll ask them to give me other board like Z87 Formula (   ) which is available in market and will then upgrade my proccy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

All the best.....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 19, 2013)

Go a brand new M5F mobo as replacement today.

@mods - please close this thred as I no longer require new mobo.


----------

